# Paradigm Reference Signature Series 5.1 (S6,C3,ADP,SUB 1) Speaker Review: Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/paradigmsigreview.jpg[/img]
*Paradigm Reference Signature Series 5.1 (S6,C3,ADP,SUB 1) Speaker Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: Paradigm has delivered an exceptional product in the v.3 Reference Signature series. Whether it's the music they're reproducing or the boxes they came in, everything about these speakers exudes class. Are they an expensive example of boutique quality gear? Absolutely! However, the S6 v.3's are the finest sounding speakers I have ever heard priced below 10,000/pair, and the SUB 1 is a monster in its own right that is easily the best subwoofer I have ever heard. While I can't recommend the C3 based upon my experience, every other component in the system was tremendously impressive. I don't recommend you run out and buy these right now, unless of course the MSRP is pocket change. For the rest of you however, I strongly recommend that you at least audition Paradigm Reference speakers and consider for a moment: how much time do you spend in your car driving on a yearly basis versus in your living room or home theater? Many of us wouldn't blink at spending seventeen, or even thirty thousand dollars on a vehicle. Why should we be so offended by the idea of spending the same amount of money on the possession most of us probably spend the most time with?

Paradigm's generous review loan has answered a longstanding set of questions for me. What does seventeen grand sound like? If you asked me that question prior to the arrival of Paradigm's S6 based review system, I would have probably said a waste of money. After several weeks of painstaking tweaking, listening, agonizing and enjoyment I started to find myself understanding the question a bit better. What value did I place on hearing things I had never heard before in my tired old recordings? How much was it worth to have friends come over and spend two hours with a massive grin on their faces as the Paradigm's did their job with whatever film we had chosen? Finally, what was it worth to have my wife repeatedly ask me to turn it up instead of down? Am I willing to spend that kind of money on audio gear? After hearing these speakers, the answer is a simple and emphatic, YES!









*Highly Recommended*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Every time I think of Madlax, I just think

"Uhmaiyii uhmaiyii uhmaiyiiyaiyaaaa"

>_>;


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's overused a little, but it's a great soundtrack. I'm generally fond of the good anime scores.


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 18, 2011)

I am very happy with my Paradigm Sig's as well. I have worked my way up through the range from the Monitor series over the years.

Thanks for the review - it is an enjoyable and informative read.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great review, Dave. I have owned Paradigm, and loved them. Keep up the great reviews. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Tks for the review Dave.

Now have you composed the email to Paradigm about he unfortunate theft of the entire system. I am sure you fought valiantly with the attackers but was overcome by their shear number.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I really didn't want to send these back. Thankfully, I'm sure Paradigm will have bigger and better things to review in the future.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Great review, Dave! Thanks for taking the time to do this.



> I strongly recommend that you at least audition Paradigm Reference speakers and consider for a moment: how much time do you spend in your car driving on a yearly basis versus in your living room or home theater? Many of us wouldn't blink at spending seventeen, or even thirty thousand dollars on a vehicle. Why should we be so offended by the idea of spending the same amount of money on the possession most of us probably spend the most time with?


You have me thinking back through the years... I never realized it before, but I have almost always had more $$$ wrapped up in my systems than my cars. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave, Awesome Review!!! Wish I could here something like that in my own room. Glad you had the opportunity! Keep it up and enjoy.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Great Review. Now if only I had the money... I'll be taking donations all day. :T
But again, the review was superb Dave. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the review Dave, nicely done..... 

I am very curious about the issue you had with the CC though.... perhaps you could go a bit more into depth on what you found.... I have both the C5 .v 2 and C3 .v1 - and have never felt the same way you spoke of either of these..... 

We have had a few GTG's at my place and compared the Studio 100 .v4's against the Rocket 850's and they were extremely close in nature, but the Sigs were quite a step up in both performance and SQ to either of those - 100's or 850's.... 

Again thank you for the time you took to write that article... The Sigs IMO are some of the best products I have come across and I would have an extremely difficult time giving them up in either system..


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice review Dave, now you did forward those speakers to my home address for further testing didnt you?

seriously though, I have a set of Paradigm monitors that I love, I cant imagine what these $17k speakers sound like


----------



## tmaschm (Apr 23, 2011)

Great article thanks! Now to find somewhere to audition these...


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

rshetts said:


> Nice review Dave, now you did forward those speakers to my home address for further testing didnt you?
> 
> seriously though, I have a set of Paradigm monitors that I love, I cant imagine what these $17k speakers sound like


They sound sublime, that much I can assure you of.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

tmaschm said:


> Great article thanks! Now to find somewhere to audition these...


Paradigm's dealer locator works quite well, but if you're having a hard time let me know and I'll make some inquiries.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great review Dave! I love the look of those speakers, I can only image how they must sound!

Are you considering a Turbo upgrade for your MFW-15?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It is something I've considered, but I may just save for a submersive HP


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice, the Submersive is an awesome sub! I bet it would blow the Sub 1 out of the water!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

One SubMersive may not do a better job than two decent subs, which the MFW-15's are.

Edit: I see the doubles are in your audio system, not the HT.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

In my search to audition Focal I was able to listen to the S8 with the C5 center. After listening to the speakers, I can better understand the review and why Paradigm owners feel good about their speakers. I am curious though as to what Paradigm owners think about the S6 versus the S8 and whether the S8 is worth the extra $2000 (roughly). Unfortunately they didn't have the S6 in the store but I was curious to know how close the S6 with a good sub would be to the S8 also with a sub.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Personally if I was to do it again, I would have gotten the S6's over the S8's. With my sub capabilities, the S8's are almost a waste as I'd never run them full range ever. They just couldn't possibly fulfill my needs in the bass dept - especially in THD size room I have.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Warp,

Thank you for your reply. Your response seems to validate what I was thinking and it would be very cost effective saving $2000 and putting it toward a second sub.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review Dave. I have added the S6 & C5 to my short list. For my next upgrade will have to take a close look at them. At this price point I will want to hear for myself to see how good they actually are. If I was convinced to proceed I would probably go with the C5 centre channel (based on your comments). My SVS dual PB13 Ultras do the job so no need to replace. I would also go with ADP3 surrounds for timbre matching.


----------



## jazzcat (Jan 1, 2010)

Dave Upton said:


> Satisfied with my setup to that point, I fired up Audyssey on my Onkyo Pre/Pro and proceeded to run an 8-point Audyssey calibration. Following Audyssey completing its process I set my crossovers at 80Hz across the board and set my LPF of LFE to 120Hz. At long last I was finished, and unfortunately, it was far too late at night to demo anything.


So even crossed over at 80hz, the OP believes the C5 seemed to outperform the C3. I assume the additional midrange drivers affect how the sound is perceived?


----------

